# Localiser (Find My) fait un suivi en temps réel



## BulgroZ (13 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir !
Ce soir, je m’aperçois que, pour certaines personnes, leur localisation se faisait en temps réel   
L’app indique « en direct » et l’icône de la personne est entouré d’un halo vert. 
Je ne sais pas depuis quand cela fonctionne, mais c’est top !


----------

